# Good Quality Pocket Watch



## chrisphil00 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello, I am looking for a pocket watch. Which are the best quality? What are the most accurate? Also, which are the best: Antique, Vintage, or modern.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I have posted a response on your other post .... this is another site that will help you reach a decision http://mb.nawcc.org/showwiki.php?title=What_to_Look_For_in_Choosing_a_Single_Pocket_Watch


----------



## chrisphil00 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok. That helped alot. Thank you so much !


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Another recommended read ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pocket_watch

Whilst American 'Railroad' watches undoubtedly set the standard for quality and accuracy there are comparable European makes.

Cortebert (Swiss) supplied watches to several national railways - including Poland, Italy (as Perseo) & Turkey.










Limit Of Oldham used Revue Thommen movements to produce accurate and reliable pocket watches in the mid-price range.










For cheap, cheerful and robust pocket watches the Russian Molnija has a movement developed from the discontinued Cortebert 616 - in typical Russian fashion they simply bought the rights and tooling and carried on producing it for about 60 years !!!!










Good luck with your search.

Julian (L)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I've a couple or three modern -ish pocket watches that came to me from Julian who has replied to you, if you've never owned a PW, you might like to try a reasonably priced PW to see if you can live with one. The Molnja range are certainly that, and very affordable as well as accurate. :yes:

They're not my bat in one sense, but very nice to have as a "dressy" item with a waistcoat :lol:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

As to whether antique, vintage or modern are "best" - I think that's down to the individual. If you want a fairly high quality and reasonably well produced pocket watch with a bit of style, the Waltham and Elgin makes are worth a look. They made millions of watches from roughly the 19th century up to the 1950s, so there are plenty about. They're quite often gold-filled - which looks good but is less expensive than pure gold casing - and even the cheaper movements are well-made and typical of the excellent standard of the American pocket watch industry. There's always a selection on eBay and at online auction houses - though they are becoming more sought after these days, a bargain is always to be had. And spares are still available.

Just a thought.


----------

